# Ready to extract



## Bighorn06 (May 23, 2009)

Looks like you had a good year.


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, how many hives did those come off of?


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

That is where all of the Ohio honey went this year! Looks great, it must be nice


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

thelorax said:


> Wow, how many hives did those come off of?


Just one, a REALLY strong one. :lpf:

just kidding of course.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL. 
Wish it was mine!
It is actually a friend we went to see in Montana. He uses only deeps, does not overwinter his bees and has 5400 hives.
He keeps a weeks worth of extracting warm in that room.


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

SgtMaj said:


> Just one, a REALLY strong one. :lpf:
> 
> just kidding of course.


That would be a good photoshop photo, a hive with a 1,000,000 bees in it with 30 supers stacked on top (something my kid has probably built in model scale with megablocks)

The smell in that room must be intoxicating...


----------

